# Disposal of Ceramic Tile



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I rent a 22x12 garage space behind a commercial building. It's got a dumpster.....emptied 3 times a week...no concrete.

I can get a small bathroom in that sucker......all for a whopping price of.....

Drum roll please......:whistling:whistling:whistling

75 bucks a month.......I love that dumpster. :thumbup:

On another note Crossville Tile here in TN recycled 40 million pounds of fired porcelain and factory second Toto chitters last year. Wouldn't mind dropping my scraps and demoed tile somewhere.....just don't know where. Gotta check into it.

____________
Mike


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

Put an ad on craigslist in the free section. sometimes art students and hippies like to break them up and make mosaic junk with the scraps.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I may do that, maybe with a decent looking tile installed wrong( no thinset sticking to back of tile) Maybe fill for under a base rock, we have some swamp areas, the free section in the classifieds are free I believe. I can store some phone #'s for future jobs, good idea about posting an Ad.
Craigslist, just went back and re read, will do!


----------

